# Free asia pharma vials- injecting videos!



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 19, 2013)

hey guys..are you agian interested for FREE ASIA PHARMA GEAR TESTING?
I CAN DONATE 1O VIALS! TO 10 MEMBERS...
YOU CNA TAKE :
10ML PROPIBOLIC
OR
10ML CYPIBOLIC
OR
10ML ENATHBOLIC
OR 
10ML STANBOLIC

all you need to do it post video here!

are you interested?

BUT FIRST I NEED TO TALK WITH HEAVYIORN ABOUT RULES..SINCE last time plenty guys take gear and not post videos!

any suggest are welcome!

wp


----------



## longworthb (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm still logging the contest winning I got from you just hit a few bumps in the road. I'd do some injection vids for sure on some prop. Are you looking for specific injection site videos? Drawing using proper techniques and pinning?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 19, 2013)

ok,i wait heavyiron to post rules..so we can do something to guys who will only take gear and not post video!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 19, 2013)

ALSO...i think its most fair its only for guys who never try Asia Pharma jet..so guys can try and see if this brand is good or not,so they can post honest reviews!


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 19, 2013)

What does the video need to be on, our progress through the cycle or just injections? I've never used AP but I'm interested.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 19, 2013)

its need to be injecting video..and i think its will be for members who have over 500 posts..

2 video samples here

www.world-pharma.org - YouTube

World-Pharma Test C - YouTube


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 19, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> its need to be injecting video..and i think its will be for members who have over 500 posts..
> 
> 2 video samples here
> 
> ...



Not a problem. I'm over 1k posts.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 19, 2013)

i can do a nice video


----------



## longworthb (Jan 19, 2013)

Definitely doable bro. Let me know what u end up deciding


----------



## longworthb (Jan 19, 2013)

And I say someone gets banned if they don't do the videos lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2013)

wife still has best inject vid all time


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 19, 2013)

Can see kos?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2013)

can i have a vial of super awesome wp stuff


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 19, 2013)

The recent AP Cyp batch tested good via lab work.


----------



## Milwdude (Jan 19, 2013)

Great idea!!


----------



## Tris10 (Jan 19, 2013)

I will!


----------



## Laborer (Jan 19, 2013)

I would like to try ap cyp, would have no problem doing video


----------



## longworthb (Jan 19, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> The recent AP Cyp batch tested good via lab work.


Yup. When I ran there cyp it was only at a trt dose but it was definitely on point and smooth as hell. I've never tried prop that was actually decent. That's what I'm interested in   That or the winny. It's hard to find winny that's not rough as hell as an injectable


----------



## keith1569 (Jan 20, 2013)

nice guys


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 20, 2013)

killerofsaints said:


> can i have a vial of super awesome wp stuff



yes


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 20, 2013)

*ok..here are rules!

1. You need to do video! If not,i hope admin -mods can banned you as a scamm!
2. You need to have over 250 posts!
3. You never take before asia pharma,so you can try it now first time and give honest reviews-is it bad or good..just honest reviews!

Now go to my shop,make order and give me over pm order key so i will send it asap out!

Best-regards

wp*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

so funny now...she may have had a drink or two


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

so funny now...she may have had a drink or two

just wow - YouTube


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 20, 2013)

Can video be made with face blocked out?

Also, Im not sure 1 10ml bottle is enough to truly give a fair assessment.


----------



## oliolz (Jan 20, 2013)

nice


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 20, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> Can video be made with face blocked out?
> 
> Also, Im not sure 1 10ml bottle is enough to truly give a fair assessment.




hoyle,you are my good friend,you can get 20ml,ok !?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 20, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> hoyle,you are my good friend,you can get 20ml,ok !?



Sounds like Im finally going to try you out.


----------



## charley (Jan 20, 2013)

She didn't aspirate the pin to be sure she is not in a vain.....other wise 'Sexy Injection Video'......


----------



## vicious 13 (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't aspirate w gluteus


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

she is a nurse in real life


----------



## vicious 13 (Jan 20, 2013)

That just made it even hotter


----------



## bodybuilder13 (Jan 20, 2013)

I've already tried a few AP prods so I don't qualify but to those who haven't this is a great opportunity to try some top quality oil. If your in the single digits bf% I recommend the winny, love that stuff.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 20, 2013)

bodybuilder13 said:


> I've already tried a few AP prods so I don't qualify but to those who haven't this is a great opportunity to try some top quality oil. If your in the single digits bf% I recommend the winny, love that stuff.



Thanks for honest reviews and sorry you cant competite!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

Who the hell walks around in single digits


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 20, 2013)

I ordered the stanbolic.   Looking forward to it.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Who the hell walks around in single digits



People who think 12-15% is 6-9%.


----------



## Tris10 (Jan 20, 2013)

I ordered the Test E. 

I wish I could afford their tren a lol one day!


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Who the hell walks around in single digits



Lots of people.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah right


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 20, 2013)

Any ecto would be single digit. Doesn't mean they have a lot of muscle mass.

FYI, say even 2% of the US population have a single digit bf, which in my opinion is very conservative, and say there are 300M people in the US, that's 6M people. Again like I said, lots of people.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

no...they sure wouldnt be automatically single digits due to being a ecto...thats dumb as hell...have you ever even seen a person in real life in single digits...if so...this conversation wouldnt be happening


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 20, 2013)

Of course I have. I am single digit and I see people in the gym every day with single digit. I live in FL. Maybe the people here just take better care of themselves. I don't know but I see it everyday.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

i ave seen a pic of you recently i think

no you are not


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 20, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> Of course I have. I am single digit and I see people in the gym every day with single digit. I live in FL. Maybe the people here just take better care of themselves. I don't know but I see it everyday.



Pic?


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 20, 2013)

What of my tri? That gives you my overall bf? I had myself tested buddy. 8.2% with calipers.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

i have more veins than you an im fat...tricep looks decent

hard to say when you are totally covered...but i wouldnt say under  12....would really have to see more


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> What of my tri? That gives you my overall bf? I had myself tested buddy. 8.2% with calipers.



lol...now i know you are a noob...no one walks around at 8%...thats barely above dieted down pro bber level...come on dude...wake up


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 20, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> Pic?



I'm not at home and I'm not taking pics of myself at my friends while I watch football. Here's a pic I submitted for the guns contest.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

bwahahaha...calipers dont mean shit


totally unreliable...almost as unreliable as the dumb trainers using them

please blow us away with your rippedness


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> I'm not at home and I'm not taking pics of myself at my friends while I watch football. Here's a pic I submitted for the guns contest. View attachment 48894



cant even see your shoulder

lol
8%


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 20, 2013)

Bi shot


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

this is so funny right now


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm the noob but you're the fat ass huh? I've been lifting for 12 years. You're over 20% bf. seriously?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

i am def still fat

but i have def retained some knowledge in 18 years of reading and lifting...hey man...you are little and you aint 8%...it aint personal..just reality

just like im fat


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

reminds me of this md guy

claimed 270 10 percent...posted pic of his farm...baggy red tshirt


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

damn...12 years of lifting...that is sad


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't claim to be anyone I'm not. I do know you're a fat unathletic chump. I saw your hammer curls. I've seen girls lift with more intensity.  You think b/c you're fat that you are tough but I would run circles around you then wrap you in so many submissions you're head would spin literally.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

i did some 80s after that vid...point was to make a vid...wife said she wanted me to...needed to for log

i dont really heavy...that is easy to me...i lift to drop weight and look better...strength or being big comes easily

but i would love to see that little twig arm even pick up a 55 pounder much less do near 30 reps with one 


why are you so mad...went in the bathroom and flexed your little arm...take off the shirt...lets see what 8% looks like...easy to prove


your buddies go to the bathroom with you?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> _*I don't claim *_to be anyone I'm not. I do know you're a fat unathletic chump. I saw your hammer curls. I've seen girls lift with more intensity.  You think b/c you're fat that you are tough but I would run circles around you then wrap you in so many submissions you're head would spin literally.


8% bodyfat is a hell of claim...you like 170 though?

i bet lighter


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 20, 2013)

That was what i had in my phone. I hammer curl 70 lb db 6 reps. I'm def not big and I'm not the strongest guy. Not my goals. I'm not a show off otherwise you would see more pics of me. Anyways I'm over it. Good day sir.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

all this talk AND YOU STILL DIDNT PROVE SHIT

NICEMELT THOUGH

THINKS FOR THE IDLE INTERNET THREATS


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 20, 2013)

More vids of the wife and less internet squabbles...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

little squats - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

playin with it - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

tiny pushups - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

LITTLE LATERALS - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> more vids of the wife and less internet squabbles...



skinny guy started it


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...now i know you are a noob...no one walks around at 8%...thats barely above dieted down pro bber level...come on dude...wake up



You are stupid if you think people don't walk around at 8% lol.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

From the guy who clearly didnt know his the other day


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> From the guy who clearly didnt know his the other day



Right bc u were so right with your guess lol. Your just bitter your fat ass will never see single digits.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

NaKiD EyE said:


> You are stupid if you think people don't walk around at 8% lol.



YOU CLAIMED TEN % HERE
OBVIOUSLY NO IDEA WHT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

nakid eye said:


> right bc u were so right with your guess lol. Your just bitter your fat ass will never see single digits.



im sure i like most people could tempoarily diet down to single digits
but there arentmany who walk around that way year round....pros dont...you dont...he dont and i def dont

lol at angry twigs


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> YOU CLAIMED TEN % HERE
> OBVIOUSLY NO IDEA WHT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT



Right I forgot it was 20% haha. Then 7 days later I can see a full 6 pack. Don't be mad I can manipulate what my body looks like for a "before" picture.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

I can quote you saying that pic was from a prior cut/diet...but you are welcome to lie if you like


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im sure i like most people could tempoarily diet down to single digits
> but there arentmany who walk around that way year round....pros dont...you dont...he dont and i def dont
> 
> lol at angry twigs



You are dumb. Pros don't bc they don't want to.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I can quote you saying that pic was from a prior cut/diet...but you are welcome to lie if you like



And what pic are we referring too? I haven't claimed anything since posting my 2 before images. No updates "yet".


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

i posted this on one of the other threads too but since this is my log i'll post it here too. 

i do some side training and a very popular question from my clients is how fast can i see results. Loaded question i know. So to motivate a couple of them i decided to jump completely off my diet for 2 months. Now i am doing a 30 day challenge for them to show what can be accomplished in a short amount of time with of course hard work and discipline. I know it will pay off in the end but it was hard convincing myself to do this as i had just got done with my first cycle (test 500/var 60mg) and i was really satisfied with my progress only to see it come to a halt. So I am doing this for the contests but i have other motivating factors as well i guess is what i am trying to say. H_*ere is an image i took right before i got off my diet.*_










WHY DONT PEOPLE REALIZE LYING NEVER WORKS...THERE IS A RECORD OF WHAT YOU TYPE GENIUS BUTTHURT TWIG


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 20, 2013)

Read previous post numb nuts.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

nakid eye said:


> right i forgot it was 20% haha. then 7 days later i can see a full 6 pack. Don't be mad i can manipulate what my body looks like for a "before" picture.



looks like a claim to me...you changed it...i saw the post before you changed it...you claimed you posted an ab pic after your small fatone...then you edited it in time before i hunted the hread down....good job


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

You lied then changed it when you realized i knew...took seconds to change it right?  Took me a few min to hnt the truth...there goes all credibility butt hurt twig


why are you twigs ruining the thread...heavy clean it up...ill vacate the premises...me an wife as well...lol at small noobs





nakid eye said:


> read previous post numb nuts.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 20, 2013)

Haha right. There would be a record of that too.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

Nope...changed it fast enuff it doesnt show..sil does it all the time


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 20, 2013)

Whatever you say tubby. With all that fat you carry around s that how justify calling everyone twigs?


----------



## bodybuilder13 (Jan 20, 2013)

I walk around at around at around 8-9 % bf are you saying this is impossible?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

ONLY AFTER YOU CALL ME A BUNCH OF NAMES...AN LOL AT CALLING ME FAT...HERE YOU ARE SUB 200...CALL YOURSELF 10%...REALLY...NO VEINS...NO ABS
PROTRUDING STOMACH...ANYONE WITH EVEN A LITTLE KNOWLEDGE KNOWS ITS BS


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 20, 2013)

bodybuilder13 said:


> I walk around at around at around 8-9 % bf are you saying this is impossible?



Yes he is. Apparently this is totally impossible to do. Why? Bc the pros don't. Lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

nakid eye said:


> right bc u were so right with your guess lol. Your just bitter your fat ass will never see single digits.


your second post atme...calling names because you dont know what you are talking about

again..the little guy with  chip on his shulder started it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

bodybuilder13 said:


> i walk around at around at around 8-9 % bf are you saying this is impossible?



not impossible...course not...just very few who are going to walk around 365 days a year that way...it would be yearlong torture

props to those that can...would love to see you


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 20, 2013)

Your comebacks suck. Do us favor and go jack it to some guys in tights. You like wrestling, that's all I ever needed to know to classify you as a faggot.


----------



## bodybuilder13 (Jan 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> not impossible...course not...just very few who are going to walk around 365 days a year that way...it would be yearlong tortureprops to those that can...would love to see you


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

Damn...looks like 9 or 10 to me

compare tha to nakids pic claiming ten


----------



## bodybuilder13 (Jan 20, 2013)

He is more like 15% but i dont wana high jack WP thread


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 20, 2013)

you look great *KILLEROFSAINTS*! after you use my prods now,you will be more ripped for sure!
your wife is fantastic!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 21, 2013)

List of members that already take offer and we wait for videos -pics when they receive prods!

*oliolz
Tris10
hoyle21 
NVRBDR*

Thanks for trust,i am sure you will love brand!

I still wait *6* more members!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2013)

Look fwd to seeing these videos WP!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> you look great *KILLEROFSAINTS*! after you use my prods now,you will be more ripped for sure!
> your wife is fantastic!



i look like shit lol

maybe you need to sponsor me with cut mix to win ag contest

guy sposed to get me some genshi...17 days no movement



little upright ows with kettle bells - YouTube


----------



## swollen (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for concider'n my request WP...wait'n on ur PM


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 21, 2013)

i can help you guy.always..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 21, 2013)

new member add it!

*Laborer*


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ill do it for 20ml... the only why I could ever afford AP prods is through a damn contest or a give away and I want to see how good this stuff really is for once and 20ml cyp should be enough to see  whatcha think wp?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 22, 2013)

chucky1 said:


> Ill do it for 20ml... the only why I could ever afford AP prods is through a damn contest or a give away and I want to see how good this stuff really is for once and 20ml cyp should be enough to see  whatcha think wp?



if you never try WP,you are welcome..you know rules..so make order asap and give me order key over pm!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 22, 2013)

we add new guy!  *chucky1
*
now all this guys on list..

*oliolz
Tris10
hoyle21 
NVRBDR*
*Laborer
**chucky1

place fro 4 more guys..be fast!*


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Jan 22, 2013)

I would definitely do this for 20ml propiobolic! Never tried AP and am very curious. I am reliable and have done many logs. Under 20 weeks til my contest and can never have enough prop! Haha

Hope I can do this!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 22, 2013)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> I would definitely do this for 20ml propiobolic! Never tried AP and am very curious. I am reliable and have done many logs. Under 20 weeks til my contest and can never have enough prop! Haha
> 
> Hope I can do this!



you know rules..so don wait..
make order asap


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 22, 2013)

another member add!  *BlueJayMuscle*


*oliolz
Tris10
hoyle21 
NVRBDR*
*Laborer
**chucky1*
*BlueJayMuscle*

3 more places left!


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 22, 2013)

You guys should jump on this if you haven't already.


----------



## oliolz (Jan 22, 2013)

so far, good communications - even got a tracking # w/o asking


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 22, 2013)

i think another guy just take offer..let me see..so 2 more ! wow,free gear and so long we need to get 10 members


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 22, 2013)

new guy is *rippedgolfer*


----------



## longworthb (Jan 22, 2013)

So even tho I've tried ap u should send me some prop  lol. I'm afraid to pin prop from diff sources cuz my first time I had to trash that shit. Hurt wayyyyyy too much even for prop


----------



## longworthb (Jan 22, 2013)

oliolz said:


> so far, good communications - even got a tracking # w/o asking


Hell ya bro. Top notch


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 23, 2013)

I want to see a video of someone shooting an entire 10cc vial at one time.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 23, 2013)

come on guys,dont wait,now you can get GMP prod for FREE!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2013)

little upright ows with kettle bells - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2013)

tiny beast mode - YouTube


----------



## Tris10 (Jan 23, 2013)

oliolz said:


> so far, good communications - even got a tracking # w/o asking




i didnt lol did it go to your email?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 23, 2013)

I didn't get tracking either, but I need to point out I didn't ask.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2013)

its wp...it will come


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 23, 2013)

new member added !  *swollen*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 23, 2013)

*Hey guys,here is list of 9 guys..so 1 more guy can take offer to receive free gear for video make!!!

oliolz
Tris10
hoyle21 
NVRBDR*
*Laborer
**chucky1*
*BlueJayMuscle
**rippedgolfer*
*swollen*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 24, 2013)

2 more members are welcome!


----------



## Tris10 (Jan 24, 2013)

It blows my mind that you're giving shit away and you can't get ten freakn ppl


----------



## bodybuilder13 (Jan 24, 2013)

Tris10 said:


> It blows my mind that you're giving shit away and you can't get ten freakn ppl



And the stuff he is giving away is second to none.


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 24, 2013)

Ya pretty crazy people won't sign up. Although I can see people not wanting to be on video injecting themselves. I enjoy pinning so its just another day in the office for me except I have to video it.


----------



## Milwdude (Jan 24, 2013)

I would do it but not enough posts!  :-(


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 24, 2013)

Tris10 said:


> It blows my mind that you're giving shit away and you can't get ten freakn ppl



yes..cant get 10 guys..wow


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 24, 2013)

Milwdude said:


> I would do it but not enough posts!  :-(



give me some refs so i know who and from where you are..

*last time i give to newbies with few posts,they all take gear and never post video or nothing..its why i say 250 posts!*


----------



## Milwdude (Jan 25, 2013)

Totally understand!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 25, 2013)

2 more.....maybe i got 1 more..wait price to confirm him


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 26, 2013)

still 2 places!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 26, 2013)

Problem is no-one lifts weights around here WP


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 26, 2013)

Cool idea.  This is about the EASIEST way to get free hear...and good stuff too.  Is everyone around here so financially well off that it isn't worth their time to spend only 5 minutes so they can get some free gear

Guys...if you're worried about showing yourself on video, just don't record your face or any distinguishing marks.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 26, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Cool idea.  This is about the EASIEST way to get free hear...and good stuff too.  Is everyone around here so financially well off that it isn't worth their time to spend only 5 minutes so they can get some free gear
> 
> Guys...if you're worried about showing yourself on video, just don't record your face or any distinguishing marks.




big true..do no face of cors!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 27, 2013)

*ok...now its closed!

We got 8 guys instant 10..so its ok..we will have 8 videos soon i hope!

Wp*


----------



## Milwdude (Jan 27, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 28, 2013)

me too,this days first members will start to receive it!


----------



## CG (Jan 28, 2013)

Gosh I wish I was eligible for this one! I'm gonna take my whole fuckin tax return and sign it over to wp! Lol


----------



## Milwdude (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow, small return?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 29, 2013)

i am sure this days first guys who enter for video,will start to receive prods,so we will be able to see videos!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 29, 2013)

nice bro..


----------



## oliolz (Jan 30, 2013)

got my pack in the mail!

that was fast considering it's International shipping - even for Domestic it came in good time.

i'll be making the vid tomorrow and posting as well


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 30, 2013)

That was fast. I made an order with AMA and WP. Wonder which will arrive first?


----------



## Milwdude (Jan 30, 2013)

Good reply on both!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 30, 2013)

oliolz said:


> got my pack in the mail!
> 
> that was fast considering it's International shipping - even for Domestic it came in good time.
> 
> i'll be making the vid tomorrow and posting as well





cool man..post some pics of gear.LOL its under 7 days again,LOL


----------



## oliolz (Jan 31, 2013)

should the videos be posted here?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 31, 2013)

post also here..but open new thread,so we can all post vides there to see all


----------



## oliolz (Jan 31, 2013)

sorry for the low-quality pic - i used the webcam on the laptop to take the pic.

got a 10ml bottle of Test-E & 10 tabs of Turanabolic


----------



## oliolz (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;Acz855oddWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Acz855oddWQ[/video]


My video. 

Never knew i sounded like a kid with a stuffy nose  


Wish i had a voice editor.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...orld-pharma-injection-videos.html#post3014646

^ new thread for videos


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Got mine today, My vid will be up soon.  Thanks WP


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 31, 2013)

Did you guys get free tabs too?


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Jan 31, 2013)

got my goodies today. will film the video within a week. (got a little bit left of long esters before i switch to short esters for pre contest)


----------



## murf23 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hope everybody that gets the free gear does the right thing for WP , Last time he was nice enough to do this not everybody did what they promised. If I would have seen this earlier I would have been all over this but this isnt the first time WP do this and Im sure it wont be the last . I wait till next time .


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 31, 2013)

yeah,to some i also add 10 tabs turanabolic so you can see how nice tabs look like..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 1, 2013)

bump,to see who is on list..


----------



## robono (Feb 2, 2013)

Niiiccce pin!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 2, 2013)

got stuff fast
will post up as soon as possible


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> got stuff fast
> will post up as soon as possible



cool,make some hardcore..


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 2, 2013)

I just posted my vids in this thread: 
[h=1]40ml Testosterone free for best video maker!!!!![/h]


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 3, 2013)

chucky1 said:


> I just posted my vids in this thread:
> *40ml Testosterone free for best video maker!!!!!*



i see,thanks..i hope you like product


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 3, 2013)

i think total 3 guys post video already..


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 3, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> i think total 3 guys post video already..



I will have it done for you.   I'm recruiting a nurse to help me out.   I want my video to be very instructional for everyone.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 3, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> I will have it done for you.   I'm recruiting a nurse to help me out.   I want my video to be very instructional for everyone.



cool,so you may win also 40mll..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 3, 2013)

i just add 1 extra guy in that video lottery so all you know it!
he is
*
ontopthegame85*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 5, 2013)

hope this days we will see some more videos guys..


----------



## Laborer (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks WP,

Video to come tomorrow


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 6, 2013)

nice finally you also got it under 10 days


----------



## Tris10 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry I haven't made my video yet. I've been working 12 hour days. Ill post one up tomorrow around 11 ish lolthanks again tho WP


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 6, 2013)

Tris10 said:


> Sorry I haven't made my video yet. I've been working 12 hour days. Ill post one up tomorrow around 11 ish lolthanks again tho WP



no problem,we wait


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 6, 2013)

i also am having computer trouble...it only cuts on when it wants ...like there is a short

and i am waiting on a mind changing woman

may just buy new comp tuesday if ct trouble shoot


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i also am having computer trouble...it only cuts on when it wants ...like there is a short
> 
> and i am waiting on a mind changing woman
> 
> may just buy new comp tuesday if ct trouble shoot




cool,i am sure you will make some good video


----------

